# Using another Tivo's tuner



## bonorden (Sep 30, 2007)

I have multiple tivo's connected via my home network (like many of us here). However, there are really only a couple that routinely get used. Often we will have a couple of shows being recorded on my "primary" tivos and when we go to schedule another show to be recorded, it obviously says it is already recording and do you want to cancel the currently recording show. 

I would like the tivo to give another option...to record on another tivo that is currently not recording anything...and to make it even better to have that show automatically transferred to the requesting tivo (or you could manually transfer it later).

Sorry if this has been asked, but I couldn't find it in any search.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is called cooperative scheduling.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

classicsat said:


> It is called cooperative scheduling.


Okay now for a real answer. I liked the idea of pooled tuners. I think it a great idea for a feature. I think media center already does this.


----------

